#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Provedor com torre telescópica

## Emanuelcs

Boa noite,

Gostaria de saber se a anatel faz alguma restrição em usar uma torre telescópica de uns 12 metros?

posso usar ou não?

----------


## 1929

Quando comecei, como já tinha uma, quis aproveitar.. Não vale a pena. É muito trabalhoso levantar e baixar o "trem".

Não existe legislação a respeito, por ser uma altura pequena.

Se procurar no Youtube, tem algumas soluções mais sofisticadas, como por exemplo uma torre verdadeiramente telescópica, onde uma só pessoa baixa o sistema completo.
Ou então tem um vídeo de um argentino onde ele fez uma espécie de carrinho que desce até em baixo. Já fiz algumas experiencias neste sentido numa torre de 21metros. Quando precisava fazer alguma manutenção no equipamento o tempo de acesso era muito rápido. Só para comparar, enquanto uma pessoa se prepara com equipamento de segurança para subir na torre, com o sistema o equipamento já estava aqui em baixo.
Mas depois vendi o provedor e os novos compradores não quiseram seguir com o sistema.

----------


## emilidani

ANATEL nada tem a ver respeito da torre. isso e regulado pela prefeitura local como qualquer obra civil.

----------


## wala

> Quando comecei, como já tinha uma, quis aproveitar.. Não vale a pena. É muito trabalhoso levantar e baixar o "trem".
> 
> Não existe legislação a respeito, por ser uma altura pequena.
> 
> Se procurar no Youtube, tem algumas soluções mais sofisticadas, como por exemplo uma torre verdadeiramente telescópica, onde uma só pessoa baixa o sistema completo.
> Ou então tem um vídeo de um argentino onde ele fez uma espécie de carrinho que desce até em baixo. Já fiz algumas experiencias neste sentido numa torre de 21metros. Quando precisava fazer alguma manutenção no equipamento o tempo de acesso era muito rápido. Só para comparar, enquanto uma pessoa se prepara com equipamento de segurança para subir na torre, com o sistema o equipamento já estava aqui em baixo.
> Mas depois vendi o provedor e os novos compradores não quiseram seguir com o sistema.


chique e um mastro desse

----------

